# Sale of site off if 80% windfall tax enacted



## catman (20 Oct 2009)

I am currently looking at buying a site and have agreed a price with the seller. However the seller will not be willing to go ahead with the sale if the new 80% NAMA proposed site windfall tax is implemented. My question is :When will it be decided if this proposed legislation is going ahead and when would it be brought in? What are the chances of it going ahead? Mnay thanks in advance


----------



## feicem (1 Nov 2009)

*Re: Site Purchase*

My uncle is in the same position but as the seller and he has been holding off and finding information not available. I came upon this article from the farmers journal which is more promising for all.

[broken link removed]


----------



## z101 (1 Nov 2009)

*Re: Site Purchase*

Why not get the sale through before NAMA?


----------



## mercman (1 Nov 2009)

*Re: Site Purchase*

Or in the case the new Tax happens on Budget day, sign a conditional contract before it.


----------



## catman (3 Nov 2009)

it would be possible to get the sale through at this stage Ceatharlach because contracts would only be signed pending planning permission which would not have gone through before the budget.thanks for the helpful link feicem. looks promising


----------

